# Angles for Beginners



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

When I started out I was told by an instructor to start with +12, 0 and adjust to it how I feel. After riding twice a buddy of mine set me up +9, -9 as you stated and it was a huge difference for me. I have since moved to +18, -15 and its my real sweet spot but I am amazed at how few instructors were telling beginners to start duck in the northeast. 

I think Snowolf posted on this topic a couple of months ago so he will have some good feedback but I am a true believer in starting in a duck stance.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I think a duck stance of some sort is ideal - doesn't have to be a true-duck but somewhere between 0 and the front angle. Personally I don't like true-duck for anything except park, I feel like you have more maneuverability with a small difference between the neg and pos. I ride +15, -9 and might try +18, -12


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The first time I rode, the rental critter set me up in duck. The second time, once I knew my stance, he set me up for 15/-9. I've been using that ever since, and I don't feel any need to change it.


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a stance guide here: Tutorial Snowboard Stance And Setup | Boardworld 

Check the section under 'Binding Angles'.

Personally I'd recommend starting with 15, 0 for an absolute beginner. Only time I wouldn't is if the person finds it uncomfortable for some reason (unlikely).

Hope that helps you.


----------

